# 701 PM Benchtop Deluxe Mortiser



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm sure that you will continue to be very happy with this machine. I've had mine over two years and got a lot of use out of it so far. The fence, hold-down and roller clamps make is easy to cut accurately.


----------



## luthierchris (Apr 3, 2011)

Nmy jet is similar


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a Delta brand mortiser, and one of my complaints is the maximum width you can fit under the chisel. I can mortise the side of a 4-1/2" board at most. Will a 6" board fit under the 1/2" chisel on the Powermatic?
Thanks


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

I've not tried 6" stock but the PM website states 5 1/2" max.
http://www.powermatic.com/Products.aspx?Part=1791310


----------

